# Gt5500



## Rookie01 (Jul 18, 2015)

I posted this in the garden tractor forum but think it may be the wrong place. I purchased a gt5500 with the keyless ignition from my cousin. When I start it it starts right up but cuts out. It will not idle at low rpms. However when I engage the deck it runs perfect even at low speed. He said its been doing it since he purchased it last year. He thinks it is supposed to run this way. I am sure it is electrical but not sure how to diagnose/repair it. Anybody have a suggestion as to where to start. Thanks for any help


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Post the Sears # under the seat so one can see if there is an electrical schematic available.
Should likely start with 247 or 917.xxxxxx


----------



## Rookie01 (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry it took so long. Thanks for any help


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Schematic doesn't show enough with the Smart Switch "module" not shown.

I'll throw out a wild guess though.
Are sitting in the seat differently when you have the blades engaged?
Possibly the seat switch is adjusted so marginally, that a slight shift in weight might be the culprit?


----------



## Rookie01 (Jul 18, 2015)

No seat position has no effect in the way it runs. Only engaging and disengaging the deck pto. Blades spinning runs perfect. Turn them off barely runs. Its like it cuts completely out. It doesnt like bog down. Thats why I am thinking electrical.


----------

